# Masterbuilt stops heating



## kycook (Mar 20, 2016)

First post for a newbie here. Just bought a 30" masterbuilt electric smoker. The place I bought it from sells returned merchandise so no warranty. Just tried to use it today. Cooked a few drumsticks. set the temp for 225 and the timer for 3.00 hrs. light came on said it was cooking, temp climbing. checked on it 20 min later, smoke coming out temp 195. went out again 30 min later the  light was out and temp down to 135. reset all the numbers and started cooking again. 30 min later, light is out again and temp falling. After the 4th reset we finished cooking in the oven. Let it cool off, cleaned everything and thought I would turn it on and see if the temp held. Same thing, light goes out and temps fall. I have no idea... anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2016)

This post is over 2 weeks old, and the poster never came back.

However if you do come back, and you still have that problem, I would still call Masterbuilt & tell them what your problem is.

Bear


----------



## walta (Apr 7, 2016)

You will get more responses if you post in the “Electric Smoker “forum

It is very likely your problem is how the wires are connected to the heating element. Apparently MES is unable to find reliable way to connect their elements to wires.

There are dozens of posts on this subject like this one.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/234105/major-mes-fail

Masterbuilt has often been very good and replacing broken smokers, sometimes past the warrenty date the worst thing they can say is no.

Walta


----------

